# Limited Time Offer - I'm Bored.



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Seeing as I'm waiting around for my main US client to come back to re-initiate a project, I have a lot of free time.

I once did a Vinyl design for a friend's car, and ended up doing quite a lot of such projects by word-of-mouth.



Well... limited time offer:
If you want a sticker design, set the size in mm, your device's name, and what sort of style you want, and lets see if I can't hook you up with a nice lil design.

(Please note that you will have to pay the printing house of your choice for actually printing the thing!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

Yo man!

Got 2 for you!

Shrek - 90mm H, 48.5mm W

Nthabiseng - 90mm H, 20mm W


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Yo man!
> 
> Got 2 for you!
> 
> ...


 
Styles?
Angry? Native? Tribal? Business? Grafiti?


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Styles?
> Angry? Native? Tribal? Business? Grafiti?


Surprise me!

Nthabi is a lady, so something elegant.

Shrek is, well... Shrek. Graffiti would probably look good for him. But you're the artist, so get inspired bro!


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Surprise me!
> 
> Nthabi is a lady, so something elegant.
> 
> Shrek is, well... Shrek. Graffiti would probably look good for him. But you're the artist, so get inspired bro!


 

Forum won't allow for actual size uploads, but you lemme know and i can PM you the full stuff if you want.





EDIT: Also, forum does WEIRD things with pics like this... goes all wonky with colours!


----------



## Chef Guest (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Forum won't allow for actual size uploads, but you lemme know and i can PM you the full stuff if you want.
> 
> View attachment 9363
> View attachment 9364
> ...


Looks very cool man!

Yeah, PM me that shizzle!


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Even made myself a lil sticker for my soon-to-purchase MVP...

The HoneyBadger!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

How about doing in Vaper
But using the "dapper" font?
I'd rock that on my IPV!


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> How about doing in Vaper
> But using the "dapper" font?
> I'd rock that on my IPV!


 
I have no idea what you just said...


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

Lol. 
Sorry about that.

Use this font. 







But it says Vaper.


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

Thats not a font. It's a hand-drawn logo.


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> Thats not a font. It's a hand-drawn logo.


You said you were bored.
The idea was to replicate the font that was used to say vaper instead of dapper


----------



## WHeunis (7/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> You said you were bored.
> The idea was to replicate the font that was used to say vaper instead of dapper


 
Copyright, Intellectual Property, etc etc.
Bored =/= willing to compromise my own reputation in the industry that pays my bills...

To avoid plagiarism, the best I could do is something kinda in that ballpark, but at the same time it wont even be close


----------



## MurderDoll (7/8/14)

ERM not quite. Its the font style you're replicating. Not the actual dapper itself. 

Also have a look. There's knobber using the same font. 






That's like saying you can get sued for using Italic because some company somewhere in the world used the same font. 

The closest I could get is this. It doesn't have the slight italic that the others have.


----------



## WHeunis (8/8/14)

In 1992, the US Copyright Office revisited its 1988 decision, and determined that the latest digital outline fonts in fact had elements that could be protected as software. Since that time, the Office has accepted registration of copyright for digital vector fonts, such as PostScript Type 1, TrueType and OpenType format files.



Spoiler: Some others



The current United Kingdom copyright statute, enacted in 1989, expressly refers to copyrights in typeface designs. English law does consider that fonts are subject to copyright.

Irish copyright law also covers typeface. Like its United Kingdom counterpart, it excepts using the typeface in the ordinary course of printing from infringement.

In Switzerland, there is no specific law for the protection of typefaces. The jurisdiction so far has been very reluctant in admitting legal protection of any sort to typefaces. However, the denied protection is not imperative: in theory typefaces could be protected based on both copyright and design law.

Etc.
Etc.


 
Seeing as I actively work for clients in US markets, this is NOT debatable or negotiable in ANY direction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

